# Devils Lake Fishing Report 8/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

While cool temps slowed fisherman a bit this past week, those making it out 
continue to report excellent success in most all parts of the lake. Some of 
the more popular walleye spots have been the Golden Highway, Patience Point, 
Doc Hagens, Ft. Totten/Cactus area, 5 Crows, the bridges of Six Mile, Hwy 57 & 
Hwy 20, Stromme Addition, Foughty's Point, and the sunken road at the Storm 
Sewer. While some anglers are cranking well developed weedbeds, most anglers 
are trolling cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners. For bait, anglers have 
been doing best with leeches or crawlers. One day they want one, the next the 
other. Those trolling cranks are doing well on shad raps, jointed shads, & 
hornets. Pike continue to be caught in with walleyes in most areas. Perch 
fishing continues to be on the slow side with a few being caught in Creel Bay. 
White bass are being caught by those anglers cranking weed beds, but their 
action is sporadic. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

